
Social Gentrification - exolymph
https://status451.com/2016/09/15/social-gentrification/
======
vanderZwan
Whenever I see a piece like this I just want the authors to read this article
while taking a really good look in the mirror:

[http://www.ejumpcut.org/archive/jc54.2012/SolesKunyoGeedom/](http://www.ejumpcut.org/archive/jc54.2012/SolesKunyoGeedom/)

Seriously, you want to talk about the "gentrification" of nerddom? Fine, but
then you should be prepared be brutally honest and reflective about your own
"ethnicity".

~~~
bubblebauble
That very long and tedious piece seems to confuse geekdom with the portrayal
of geeks in pop culture. The point of the Status 451 piece seems to be exactly
to draw attention to that confusion: that geek culture is not just a flavor or
identity to appropriate for cool points once it gains social cachet, but a
real sub culture which has been purring along just fine for decades, which
entryism necessarily displaces.

Your usage of "ethnicity" is rather bizarre though. Nowhere does OP use that
frame, and you really must have SocJus tinted glasses on if your brain equates
social class with race.

